# Fishing in the rain



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess they will have to stop all bass fishing in spawning rivers. We fished in the rain this morning. Bob caught a 6" yellow perch on his 4" Repala bass lure, and also caught another rockfish on the 4" Repala bass lure. Should all bass fisherman stop fishing for bass in the spawning rivers?Click image for larger version.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW!!! You guys are real fish magnets. Keep fishing Andy. :fishing:


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

nice catch


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Should all bass fisherman stop fishing for bass in the spawning rivers? Hell no!!! It's something when big rock are a by-product of bass fishing. How cool is that
?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I was told to stop posting pictures of rockfish we catch while fishing for bass. I was told we could get in trouble. That the DNR are watching these fishing forums. Reason to stop posting pictures of the rockfish is, it will drawl too many fisherman to the area to catch them spawning rock. I agree with that, so no more rockfish pictures caught by accident on spawning creeks and rivers while fishing for bass. What do you think guys? I would like to hear from some fishing Captains and guides on this.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey andypat, if I've been paying attention, I've been at this game as long as you. All I can add is this....if I know I'm not doing anything wrong or illegal, I'm going to do what I want to do, and the hell with the armchair "legal" advice. Don't get me wrong, I recognize that we all have opinions on what others should or shouldn't do, and I enjoy a good read on any fishing board as much as the next person in that regard. I've always tried to live by the rule of what a judge might do. And sometimes that's quite different from the man on the street trying to reflect on, or quote, this law or that law. If I KNEW first hand that anyone was ever arrested for the VERY SAME scenario that you and your friend have innocently been a part of lately, I'd avoid that situation in the future. Else I'd continue doing what I believe is legal. Here's something else I've done. When something like this comes up, I'll call the DNR and get their take on the matter. That's usually very helpful in cases where one "might" or "could" get into trouble. Go catch'em up!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks BigWill, I have crappie, perch, bass, pickerel, herring, and shad about three blocks from my house I can fish for. I don't EVEN want to catch a rockfish. I would like to hook a big gar, or a snakehead. I heard they are in the river, and I also heard there are some sturgeon in the river.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I could care a less but I have heard of DNR sneaking up on people and giving them tickets when they see them catching Rock. Doesn't matter what the intention is, if they see someone casting a 7" plug and catch more then one Rock, I doubt many officers would look the other way


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

zam said:


> I could care a less but I have heard of DNR sneaking up on people and giving them tickets when they see them catching Rock. Doesn't matter what the intention is, if they see someone casting a 7" plug and catch more then one Rock, I doubt many officers would look the other way


 OH MY! it was a 4" Rapala bass plug. He caught one the first day. We stopped fishing, and went to check out a pond. He caught the next one the next day fishing for bass. Stopped again and went for crappie. Did you read my report? 4" RAPALA BASS LURE. Thanks for the warning. Really, we are not fishing for rock. I would like to see the DNR in this area. Any kind of police are my heroes.


----------



## Rivercat09 (Oct 17, 2010)

I've read reports of the DNR checking out folks on the Potomac on a channel ledge this time of the year who were targeting blue cats with cut gizzard shad and catching by catch rockfish. It's pretty obvious what they were doing (targeting cats), just as it is pretty that someone with a 4-inch plug is targeting LMB.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Rivercat I'm not quite sure what you are saying. Looks like maybe tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Rivercat09 said:


> I've read reports of the DNR checking out folks on the Potomac on a channel ledge this time of the year who were targeting blue cats with cut gizzard shad and catching by catch rockfish. It's pretty obvious what they were doing (targeting cats), just as it is pretty that someone with a 4-inch plug is targeting LMB.


 ?? Please explain better.
( just as it is pretty that someone with a 4-inch plug is targeting LMB.) ??


----------



## Rivercat09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Rivercat09 said:


> I've read reports of the DNR checking out folks on the Potomac on a channel ledge this time of the year who were targeting blue cats with cut gizzard shad and catching by catch rockfish. It's pretty obvious what they were doing (targeting cats), just as it is pretty obvious that someone with a 4-inch plug is targeting LMB.


I fixed it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Rivercat09 said:


> I fixed it.


 Thanks!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

I knokw that if you're throwing an 8" lure at Conowingo dam B4 opening day of river rockfish, you will be ticketed. ALSO, if you're fishing for SM or 'eyes with a 4" lure and you catch 2 rock, you are expected to change lures - or find a new spot, or you will be ticketed!


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep fishing,keep having fun,keep enjoying life !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy Crap! You guys still talking about this. opcorn:


----------

